# Buckskin Thread....



## lostnadrm

well here is to all the Buckskin dogs....


----------



## jeep lex

lol i just told thaim to start this nice


----------



## pitbullgirl22

My beautiful Rain


----------



## pimpidypimp

Cabrawl


----------



## American_Pit13

Bump! Sticky! Lol


----------



## Sydney

*AKA: THE SEXY BITCH THREAD*

SEXY SYDNEY POSE


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Oh gosh.... sydney is awesomly amazing.


----------



## Sydney

I was editing...my attachment was ginormous!


----------



## frufru-dog

what a cutie pie sydney is


----------



## thaim

this is my boy


----------



## apbtmom76

what beautiful dogs. Penny'
s mom was a buckskin.


----------



## Sadie

Simby Poo


----------



## American_Pit13

MMMMM Simba


----------



## smith family kennels

Houdini


----------



## shadyridgekennels

Miss Rage


----------



## lostnadrm

wow some great looking buckskins here...


----------



## lostnadrm

ok so I was thinking pics, should be followed by Registry name if any AKC,UKC,ADBA etc. And bloodlines to see if colors link to blood or not.
I like seeing visual comparisons of the different registries. I found a top ten list of champions for top 3 registries. The dogs are side by side it gives a great comparison of champions. 

It would be cool to see a comparison here.

ANd were there any reasons you chose a certain color.


----------



## American_Pit13

lostnadrm said:


> ok so I was thinking pics, should be followed by Registry name if any AKC,UKC,ADBA etc. And bloodlines to see if colors link to blood or not.
> I like seeing visual comparisons of the different registries. I found a top ten list of champions for top 3 registries. The dogs are side by side it gives a great comparison of champions.
> 
> It would be cool to see a comparison here.
> 
> ANd were there any reasons you chose a certain color.


Quite alot of are members here have dogs that are not registered. They are rescues and or pets.


----------



## lostnadrm

I didnt mean anything by that...just thought it would add to post if you know the information!


----------



## Harley D

aww they are all to beautiful! Thaim your boy is so cute, he reminds me of my bella ((a bullmastif)) only in a heck of alot better shape lol and has pointed ears. 
Well ok not a whole lot alike, but in the color they do lol


----------



## rusbell

Dharma


----------



## lostnadrm

awww she is cute...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Post more pics! Buckskins are my fave!!!


----------



## MrCanela

My boy biggie when he was 10 months hes about a year and 13 months now updated pix coming soon...


----------



## NorCalTim

Super looking buckskins.
Here are a few buckskin photos I have.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Awww! Awesome Canines!!!


----------



## bucky685

Here is Cairo.


----------



## wheezie

i dont have many pics of him but here is an old one


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

I remember Cairo! Didn't you do a video of his or something lol?

He's so jolly looking


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Malachi


----------



## bucky685

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> I remember Cairo! Didn't you do a video of his or something lol?
> 
> He's so jolly looking


Yea, I had a video of him saying "Cairo" and " I love you" to my wife


----------



## bucky685

Here is Cairo and 5 of the 11 in the litter:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

bucky685 said:


> Here is Cairo and 5 of the 11 in the litter:


I'm quite sure that Cairo is the one with the heart like chest marking?


----------



## Firehazard

R.I.P. Holts Jocko(tripJocko) sire to Hooch~








R.I.P..Tear em' up Turok~ChFredT,ChBullshit,ChStomper,ChBrutus,RomWildrs GermII XLightner








Turkish Blend~ 1yr current photo


----------



## Cujo's Mom

my boy Spartacus ... I believe he would be considered a buckskin?


----------



## NorCalTim

Cool dogs.
Nice reunion shot of all of the pups and Cairo together!


----------



## bucky685

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> I'm quite sure that Cairo is the one with the heart like chest marking?


That correct, that is him.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

Cujo's Mom said:


> my boy Spartacus ... I believe he would be considered a buckskin?


i believe he's be considered absolutley gorgeous !!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Firehazard said:


> R.I.P. Holts Jocko(tripJocko) sire to Hooch~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P..Tear em' up Turok~ChFredT,ChBullshit,ChStomper,ChBrutus,RomWildrs GermII XLightner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Blend~ 1yr current photo


I've seen Tear Em Up Turok before  I love buckskins with a passion. Especially the ones with the red noses


----------



## Cujo's Mom

thanks for the compliment, Oscar... Spartacus is loving the beautiful weather in NY. Where are updated Nina and Tyson pics???


----------



## MISSAPBT




----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

MISSAPBT said:


>


totally LOVE!


----------



## Padlock

padlock's buckskin's


----------



## truepits92

I see alot of red dogs in this "buckskin thred" or am i confused? I would decribe "buckskin" as a lighter fawn but still with a black nose and even masks but no "red noses" ? Am I wrong?


----------



## Mach0

An old friends dog. One of the most agile dogs I've ever seen- and he was 60 lbs conditioned.


----------



## amstafflady




----------



## luvpits87

*one of my babies*

this is bronx he is 2 & half years old


----------



## kodiakgirl

amstafflady said:


>


Ooh, do I see a little brindle in there? Looks almost exactly the same color as my boy!


----------



## Wingman

luvpits87 said:


> this is bronx he is 2 & half years old


That's a red dog.


----------



## TTMF

kona


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

These color specific threads are my weakness...everytime I look at one I am convinced I need to get a pit in every color lol if only I could afford it.


----------



## DirtyD




----------



## angelbaby

Wingman said:


> That's a red dog.


I was thinking the same wing  red rednose lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

not enough buckskins in here!! Banshee is registered as buckskin/red nose


----------



## Kodalicious

Hmm is my boy Koda buckskin?


----------

